# Sunday Night 5/25/08



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Me andmy buddy spear chunkerwent for a few hours last night behind Johnsons Beach. Fished from 9pm till 1am. Had a pretty good night. The biggest was 22 in.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job guys! Man! I bet dinner is going to be good tonight! I guess the wind didn't hold you guys up too much! That sounds like an early evening with a "mess" of fish! Nice work!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats not bad at ALL!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good report, thanks


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet! Nice mess of flatties:letsdrink


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice looking haul!!! :clap The biggest looks like she easily broke the 4 lb mark. At least you got the weather to cooperate. Windows of opportunity are few and far between this time of year.


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish man I like to drag a DOA across their forehead when I spot em


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG MR

Glad you got go and get some:clap:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul! I'm getting my rig ready this week.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job :clap


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

That is the best looking lawn decorations I could think of:bowdown


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job.... nice head shots! (Not a beginner here guys! I'd hate to be the one floundering behind...)


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright- as I've recently attempted to "poke and prod" all you- "Flounder Pounders" to new heights; (and undoubtedly hacked off the rest of my buddies out there:nonono) I'm glad to report that fish are showing up strong on the North side of the bay, say around the "Pirates Cove" area. Watch the tides (to get to the beach)and wind (less murky) and you should have success. We stuck 18 the other night in about 4 hours. That's a pretty good ratio- all considered. I'll try to get the photo posted as soon as I can figure out...

Good fishin and....

-Bring ice!!!!

-Stealthy


----------

